# Anthony Bro's High wheel trike



## rlhender (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone interested in this trike? it converts into a kids high wheeler..


----------



## barracuda (Jan 29, 2012)

How much are you asking?


----------



## Wcben (Jan 29, 2012)

Cool trike!


----------



## Sulley (Jan 30, 2012)

I have one, they are really cool.  Sulley


----------



## rlhender (Jan 30, 2012)

barracuda said:


> How much are you asking?




200 plus shipping


----------

